# Need Help With WeaponX shutdown sound



## rev10eight

Hello. I am really coming to enjoy this forum. It is a very friendly and helpfull place.
I have tried to look for my answer, because no one likes a noob question, and I am at a loss.
It could be that I have just not read enough or searched for the wrong info.

Ok, I am running the weaponX newclip on the G2X and I am loving it. I am wanting to add and activate a shutdown sound but have yet to have any success.

I have tried to add a shutdown sound many different ways.
Any advice or help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Rev10Eight


----------



## rev10eight

No Help?


----------



## Dj-DUbster_TN

Your gonna have to add it in system/media manually through root explorer or some other root file explorer

Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


----------



## rev10eight

Dj-DUbster_TN said:


> Your gonna have to add it in system/media manually through root explorer or some other root file explorer
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using RootzWiki


Ok, thank you. I have tried that. What should be the exact file name and exactly where in media?
Do I creat a folder and put it there or just stick it in media?


----------

